# CANCELLED DUE TO BAD WEATHER Akuna Bay 9/9 AM



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

With big seas, 15-20kt SW winds and rain forecast for the weekend, I thought I might try to find some calm water out of the wind. So I'm thinking of launching at Akuna Bay ramp at 6am and working the shoreline and then the flats either side of the high tide.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Er Paul, its all in the post. 6am 9/9 (Saturday)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Er Paul, its all in the post. 6am 9/9 (Saturday)


 :lol: :lol: Dave do you think it's work stress already :wink:


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Dave
good call on the weather  
Aweful would be kind

Mind you the next coupleof days will be good in Middle harbour for bream in the dirty water around Castle Cove. If we get more rain may be worth around Spit bridge for a kingie


----------

